# Which HGVC resort in Vegas is best?



## benjaminb13 (May 3, 2007)

Still have some HGVC points left over to use this year and plan on going to Vegas with my in-laws.
Needed some Tuggers who have been to any or all three HGVC resorts to give me feedback- 
I hear the HGVC at Hilton Hotel is nice but the best choices would be the HGVC Las Vegas strip or Flamingo?
I just want to make sure I pick a winner.
any insights?


----------



## TerriJ (May 3, 2007)

We have stayed on the strip and at the Flamingo resort several times.  Both are very nice.  The Flamingo is considered to be closer to some of the more popular casinos such as Bally's, Caesars, Bellagio and Paris.  You have access to a larger pool at Flamingo.

We are headed to the HGVC Flamingo in mid May if anyone has questions while we are there.


----------



## anneww (May 3, 2007)

We have only stayed at the HGVC at the Las Vegas Hilton.  We had
a 1- bdrm. overlooking the golf course.  The things we liked:
It was very quiet, which is a nice break after the strip.
The pool area is small, but it was never crowded.
Driving from that location is very easy. You can take the back roads.
You can use the facilities (pool, tennis)...etc at the Las Vegas Hilton next door.
The monorail stops here, although we had a car.
Parking is easy.
We walked through the new HGVC on the strip, and it's beautiful.  It's
much bigger than The one at the Las Vegas Hilton.  I think their spa is now open.  Check out tripadvisor.com for reviews too, in addition to the reviews posted on TUG. Good Luck!


----------



## UWSurfer (May 3, 2007)

Benjamin, 

There are several write ups in the review section that cover this.   $15 membership and you have access...a far better return on your money than you'll ever see in Vegas. <g>

In short, if you want to be in the middle of the strip action, stay at Flamingo, if you want bigger, nicer, fancier place stay at the "strip" property about a 3 -5 minute walk north of Circus Circus and Rivera.   If you like to play but prefer a little more quiet, stay at the LV Hilton (Karen) property. 

The "strip" is removed from the main strip but nicely positioned once new building happens around it in the not so distant future.  Strip is the fanciest and has a much bigger deli/shop, excercise room and are promoting the day spa.

Karen is not as fancy but my wife & I appreciate that it is smaller & well appointed property.  She hates driving in Vegas and loves that the monorail station is there as well as the LV Hilton & it's casino. 

I've toured & own Flamingo but have not stayed yet.  Busier place and very well placed.   Rooms are also very nice.


----------



## AzMin (May 3, 2007)

We stayed at the HGVC Karen Ave Hilton early April. It's smaller, in a quieter location than the other two and just a few minutes walk across a parking lot to the Hilton Hotel and monorail. We used the monorail to get to the strip. Very convenient but expensive unless you get a day ticket. I had problems with the plumbing in our room which wasn't fixed while we were there. Otherwise, the stay was okay. 

The HGVC strip location is bigger, busier, better selection in their deli market than Karen location. I've stayed there in the past and the rooms are nice but in early April, I noticed lots of construction across the street where the new Fountainbleu casino is going up. I've also had plumbing problems at this hotel that was resolved by moving us to a different room. 

I actually prefer the Flamingo location simply because it's convenient to many of the places on the strip I like to go. If you're into pools, this has a big one. If we're going to a show at MGM or Bellagio, we'll stay at the Flamingo. Rooms are nice too but at this location, we had a leaky shower problem. 

Frankly, any of the HGVC properties would be a good choice. Just check all the plumbing first (flush toilets, run shower and faucets) before unpacking your bags.


----------



## derb (May 3, 2007)

*Are you going to have a car??*

No-then its the Flamingo-period.

Yes- 
1. Ease of parking and ease of getting in and out via Paradise road and a very nice resort with a small Pool = HGVC @ LV Hilton.

2. HGVC on the strip for most luxury and big pool area but parking is tight and getting on and off LV strip can be challenging.


----------



## fgauer (May 3, 2007)

Going to stay at the HGVC on the strip next weekend. YAY! Even taking the HGVC presentation (no - we're going to buy re-sale if we buy at all - thanks TUG!!!) while we are there.

Check back in two weeks and I'll post a little review fer ya (if it's not too late)...


----------



## SallyMagoo (May 3, 2007)

We are going to stay at the Strip location for a week in June - we were there for 3 days in April.  We actually prefer the Strip location for convenience to casinos on the Strip.  Now that the Deuce bus runs nearly in front of the HGVC Strip, it's easy to grab a ride along the Strip at a more reasonable cost than the monorail.  Also, the monorail is a little walk from the HGVC Hilton.  The pool is nicer at the HGVC strip too.  

We are changing our reservations from the HGVC Hilton to the Strip (appears more Strip units were loaded into the system).  The Flamingo would have been our first choice, but availability there is usually limited, and we were not able to find a unit there.  

Would love to read your review!

P.S. The Strip did have a nice exercise room, and we had a flat panel TV in our studio which we liked; the deli had many choices, but stay away from the breakfast sandwiches!


----------



## benjaminb13 (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback,,
If I decide to take my children 9 and 6 ---- 
does it make a difference which resort I stay in?


----------



## TerriJ (May 8, 2007)

There are always tons of kids at the Flamingo Hilton pools in the summer.  The timeshare itself is not connected to the casino.

The HGVC on the strip also has a nice pool area.  I have not been to the Las  Vegas Hilton location, so I can't speak to that one.


----------



## UWSurfer (May 8, 2007)

I would NOT recommend bringing children to Vegas.

However if you were...the strip property has  bigger pools and is a relatively short walk to Circus Circus which has an indoor amusement park.  It's not cheap as every ride and attraction cost $ to do, but it's the closest thing to kid's entertainment in an adult town.

2nd choice would be Karen as you are isolated some from the rest of Vegas, yet close enough to the Hilton and monorail to access the rest.  A car would be good.


----------

